# Pierre Viret



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

Pierre Viret (1511 - May 4, 1571) was a Swiss Reformer. He was considered the most popular Reformed minister in France during the sixteenth century.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

Yep, I have portaits of both men hanging on a wall in my house and it's a bit hard to tell them apart.


----------



## DTK (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Pierre Viret (1511 - May 4, 1571) was a Swiss Reformer. He was considered the most popular Reformed minister in France during the sixteenth century.



On one occasion, Peter Viret, William Farel, and John Calvin participated in a formal disputation "˜between Roman and Reformed churchmen, for the purpose of facilitating the entrance of the canton of Vaud into the evangelical alliance´ at Lausanne in October of 1536, the same year that saw the publication of Calvin´s first edition of The Institutes of the Christian Religion. It was organized by the Bernese, a Protestant constituency. Farel and Viret were invited to present the case for the cause of Reform. Viret was already in Lausanne, and Farel brought with him from Geneva a young rector, John Calvin. Farel offered ten articles (now referred to as the Lausanne Articles) in a sermon which laid out the substance and structure of the discussion. Exchange and debate ensued, and for some three days, both Farel and Viret found the proceedings very difficult. 

But after three days of remaining silent, Calvin himself entered into the proceedings, and turned the tide of the debate. It is an amazing account. If you haven't read it, I commend it to your study.

DTK

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

DTK 

John Calvin and His Missionary Enterprise by Erroll Hulse:



> It was just when Farel was involved in this desperate struggle to persuade the leaders of Geneva to reject Romanism that Calvin arrived, then only 27 years old. Farel immediately saw in Calvin the teacher needed to consolidate the work. But Calvin had no desire to stay in Geneva. He was tired and longed for rest. 'May God curse your rest!!' shouted Farel. These words made Calvin tremble. Later he wrote in the introduction to his Commentary on the Book of Psalms, 'I was terrified by Farel's words and made conscious of being a coward.' So Calvin was persuaded to stay and he began to preach in Geneva. Not long after this the Roman Catholic priests of the nearby city of Lausanne were challenged to a public debate by the Reformers. Of 337 priests only 174 arrived and only 4 had any ability to defend their doctrine. Farel and Viret, a foremost Swiss Reformer of those times, were the spokesmen for the Bible. They took Calvin with them as an observer as he had no experience of these debates. The debate went on for several days. One priest in defence of transubstantiation started to quote from the Early Church Fathers. Farel and Viret were unable to handle this and looked to Calvin for help. Standing up, the latter proceeded to quote from memory passages from the Early Church Fathers, giving the exact source in each case. It was an amazing display of learning and had an electrifying effect on the assembly. The opposition was completely confounded. One priest was converted immediately. As a result of this astonishing performance not only did Lausanne turn Protestant but 200 priests renounced the Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## DTK (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by DTK_
> ...


You can read about it in... 

John Baillie, John T. McNeill, and Henry P. Van Dusen, eds., _The Library of Christian Classics_, Volume XXII, Calvin: Theological Treatises, trans. J. K. S. Reid (Philadelphia: Westminster, 1954).

Emanuel Stickelberger, _Calvin_, trans. David Georg Gelzer (Cambridge: James Clarke, reprinted 1977).

Alister E. McGrath, A Life of John Calvin: A Study in the Shaping of Western Culture (Oxford: Blackwell, 1993), p. 96. See also Anthony N. S. Lane, John Calvin: Student of the Church Fathers (Grand Rapids: Baker, 1999).

Or my Introductory chapter in _Holy Scripture, the Ground and Pillar of Our Faith_, Vol. 1 (Battle Ground: Christian Resources, 2001).

DTK


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 5, 2006)

So many amazing ministers that God has blessed his church with.

Everytime I see William Farrel I think of the comedian as oppposed to the minister. 

Trying to imagine the comedian as a preacher is well difficult to say the least.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 5, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Farel

I did not realize that God used him to convince Calvin to stay in Geneva.

Awsome indeed.

blade


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 5, 2006)

The Second WBNP has a short discussion on Farel and Calvin.

http://www.apuritansmind.com/podcast/WildBoarNewsPodcast.htm


----------



## crhoades (May 5, 2006)

Much more study needs to be done on Viret's life and thought. He has quite a few works in English on the EEBO that haven't seen the light of day in centuries. Someone needs to retypeset them and publish them (ahem, Matt?!?) He interested me a while back - especially his view of the magistrate which led me to the following works:

Robert Linder has written an excellent book on the political ideas of Viret and is currently writing a biography of him.

Robert Linder - The Forgotten Reformer

He also wrote:
Linder, Robert D. "œBrothers in Christ: Pierre Viret and John Calvin As Soul-Mates and Co-Laborers in the Work of the Reformation." In Calvin Studies Society Papers, 1995, 1997, edited by David Foxgrover, 134"“58. Grand Rapids: Calvin Studies Society, CRC Product Services, 1998. 

I've read that piece and it is excellent as well. 

If you have the Calvin CD-Rom from Ages, do a search on Viret sometime. There are a ton of letters and references to him.

Also if you have access to the EEBO, here are the works available there:

Title: Viret


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: A notable collection of diuers and so[n]dry places of the sacred
scriptures which make to the declaratyon of the Lordes prayer, comenly called
the Pater noster. Gathered by the famous clerke Master Peter viret, Frenchman.
And translated oute of Frenche into Inglysh, by Anthony Scoloker. The .viii.
daye of Iune. Anno. 1548.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Scoloker, Anthony,
Imprint: Imprinted at London : By Anthony Scoloker. Dwelling wythout
AldersgateÂ· And Wyllya[m] Seres dwellyng. in the Elye rentes in holborne. Cum
gratia et priuilegio ad imprimendu[m] solum, per septennium,
Date:	1548
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24781
No. pages: [40] p. :
Notes: Original French title not traced.; Signatures: A-B C4.; A2r bears a
subsidiary title: The places of Holye Scripture.; The last leaf bears printer's
mark McK. 113.; Reproduction of the original in the Bodleian Library.
Copy from: Bodleian Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 158:06
Subjects: Lord's prayer -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99854409 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: A verie familiare [and] fruiteful exposition of the .xii. articles of
the christian faieth conteined in the co[m]mune crede, called the Apostles Crede
made in dialoges, wherein thou maiste learne al thinges necessarie to be
beleued. Compiled bi Peter viret a frenche man [and] translated in to englishe
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Imprint: [Imprinted at London : By [S. Mierdman for] Iohn Day and Wyllyam
Seres, dwellynge in Sepulchres Parish at the signe of the Resurrection a litle
aboue Holbourne Conduite,
Date:	1548
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24784
No. pages: [232] p.
Notes: A translation of: Exposition familiere sur le Symbole des Apostres.;
Ostensible printer's names and address from colophon; actual printer's name and
conjectured publication date from STC.; Signatures: A-O P4.; Running title
reads: An exposition vpo[n] the crede of the Apostles.; The last leaf is blank.;
Reproduction of the original in the Bodleian Library.
Copy from: Bodleian Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 158:07
Subjects: Apostles' Creed -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99854410 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: The firste parte of the Christian instruction, and generall so[m]me of
the doctrine, conteyned in the holy Scriptures wherein the principall pointes of
the religion are familiarly handled by dialogues, very necessary to be read of
all Christians. Translated into Englishe, by Iohn Shute, accordyng to the late
copy set forth, by th'author Maister Peter Viret. 1565. Ouersene and perused,
accordyng to the order appointed, by the Queenes maiesties iniunctions.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Shute, John,
Imprint: Imprinted at London : By Iohn Day, dvvellyng ouer Aldersgate, beneath
Saint Martins,
Date:	1565
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24777
No. pages: [28], 191, [5] p.
Notes: A translation of the first part of: Instruction chrestienne et somme
generale de la doctrine comprinse Ã¨s sainctes Escritures.; Reproduction of the
original in the British Library.; Pages 171-76 bound out of order.
Copy from: British Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 1697:07
Subjects: Christian life -- Early works to 1800. ; Theology, Doctrinal -- Early
works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99854405 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: De cautelen (dat is te segghen, de vvaershouvvinghe ofte
ondervvijsinghe) met het canon ende ceremonien vander Misse Mitsgaders de misse
gheintitulert, van tlichaem Iesu Christi. Al in Latyn ende Duytsch, het latyn
ghetrauwelijck ghetrocken wten misboeck na het roomsche ghebruyck die ghedruckt
was tot Lyon door Iehan van Camerick int iaer M.D. en XX. van den welcken
dopschrift in de ander syde volcht. Met zeer bequame ende claere
aenteeckennighen ofte wytlegghinghen tot beter verstant des texts, eerst
ghemaeckt int Fra[n]cois door Petrum Viretum dienaer e[n]n minister der kercken
Christi nu nieuvvelyck ouergesedt voor die ghene diet Francois niet en verstaen.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Imprint: Gheprint te Londen : [By Henry Bynneman],
Date:	1568
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24774
No. pages: 154, [6] leaves
Notes: A translation of: Les cautÃ¨les et canon de la messe.; With Bynneman's
device (McK. 149) at end.; Includes index.; Often bound with, and probably
issued with, STC 6581.; Some copies have pubication date altered in ink to
1578.; Reproductions of the originals in Cambridge University Library and the
Bodleian Library.; Appears at reel 1533 (Cambridge University Library copy) and
at reel 1645 (Bodleian Library copy).
Copy from: Cambridge University Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 1533:17 ; Early
English Books, 1475-1640 / 1645:05
Subjects: Mass -- Controversial literature -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99854348 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: A Christian instruction, conteyning the law and the Gospell Also a
summarie of the principall poyntes of the Christian fayth and religion, and of
the abuses and errors contrary to the same. Done in certayne dialogues in
french, by M. Peter Viret, sometime minister of the Word of God at Nymes in
Prouince. Translated by I.S. Seene and allowed according to the Queenes
Maiesties iniunctions.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Shute, John,
Imprint: Imprinted at London : By [Henry Bynneman? for] Abraham Veale, dwelling
in Paules churchyard at the signe of the Lambe,
Date:	1573
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24778
No. pages: [8], 400, 403-538 p.
Notes: A translation of part of "Instruction chrestienne en la doctrine de la
loy et de l'Evangile", which was based partly on his: Instruction chrestienne et
somme generale de la doctrine comprinse Ã¨s sainctes Escritures.; I.S. = John
Shute, whose name appears on *2r.; Actual printer's name conjectured by STC.;
Reproduction of the original in Peterborough Cathedral. Library.; Some print
faded; pages 39-40 creased.
Copy from: Peterborough Cathedral Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 1534:01
Subjects: Christian life -- Early works to 1800. ; Theology, Doctrinal -- Early
works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99854406 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: The Christian disputations, by Master Peter Viret. Deuided into three
partes, dialogue wise: set out with such grace, that it cannot be, but that a
man shall take greate pleasure in the reading thereoff. Translated out of French
into English, by Iohn Brooke of Ashe
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Calvin, Jean,
Additional Author: Brooke, John,
Imprint: Imprinted at London : By Thomas East,
Date:	1579
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24776
No. pages: [6], 200 leaves, 201-207, [1] p., 209-301, [3] leaves
Notes: A translation of: Disputations chrestiennes.; Translator's dedication
signed: Iohn Brooke.; With an introduction by Jean Calvin.; Parts two and three
each have separate divisional title page; foliation and register are
continuous.; Includes indexes.; Reproduction of the original in the Bodleian
Library.; Frontispiece portrait of author added; some print faded and
show-through.
Copy from: Bodleian Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 1645:06
Subjects: Catholic Church -- Controversial literature -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99854400 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: [The principal points which are at this daye in controuersie, concerning
the holly supper and of the masse.]
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Shoute, J.
Imprint: [London : printed by C. Barker,
Date:	1579
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24782
No. pages: [176] p.
Notes: By Pierre Viret; translated out of French by J. Shoute --STC.; Title and
imprint from STC.; Running title reads: Of the Lordes Supper, and the masse.;
Signatures: A-L.; Copy at reel 2087 lacks title page and leaves D8 and E1.;
Reproduction of original in the Folger Shakespeare Library.
Copy from: Folger Shakespeare Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 2087:05
Subjects: Mass -- Early works to 1800. ; Lord's Supper -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99900647 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: A faithfull and familiar exposition vpon the prayer of our Lorde Iesus
Christ and of the things worthie to be considered vpon the same. Written in
French, dialogue wise, by Peter Viret, and translated into English by John
Brooke. The summe and order of the dialogues, followeth in the next page.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Brooke, John,
Additional Author: Fielde, John,
Imprint: At London : Printed by H[enry] Middleton, for Richard Sergier,
Date:	1582
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24780
No. pages: [2], 196, [5] leaves
Notes: Preface signed: John Feilde.; Some print show-through; some pages
cropped, affecting marginal print.; Reproduction of original in the Cambridge
University Library.
Copy from: Cambridge University Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 1499:06
Subjects: Lord's prayer -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99836470 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: An epistle to the faithfull necessary for all the children of God:
especially in the s[o] dangerous dayes. Written by Maister Peter Viret in
french, and englished by F.H. Esquier.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: F. H., Esquier.
Imprint: Imprinted at London : [By T. Dawson] for Tobie Smith, dwelling in
Paules church-yard, at the signe of the Crane,
Date:	1582
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24779
No. pages: [144] p.
Notes: A translation of: Viret, Pierre. Epistre envoyÃ©e aux fidÃ¨les conversans
entre les chrestiens papistiques.; Printer's name from STC.; Advocates
withdrawal as an alternative to participation in a society dominated by Roman
Catholic precepts and practices.--NUC Pre-1956.; Signatures: [par.] 2[par.]4 A-G
H4.; Some pages stained.; Reproduction of the original in the British Library.
Copy from: British Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 1613:02
Subjects: Catholic Church -- Controversial literature -- Early works to 1800. ;
Reformed Church -- Controversial literature -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99840039 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: The worlde possessed with deuils conteyning three dialogues, 1. Of the
deuill let loose, 2. Of blacke deuils, 3. Of vvhite deuils : and of the comminge
of Iesus Christ to iudgment, a very necessarie and comfortable discourse for
these miserable and daungerous dayes.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Stocker, Thomas,
Imprint: Imprinted at London : For Iohn Perin, and are to bee solde in Paules
churchyarde, at the signe of the Angell,
Date:	1583
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24785
No. pages: [188] p.
Notes: A translation by Thomas Stocker of the second part of "Le monde Ã 
l'empire et le monde demoniacle fait par dialogues", by Pierre Viret--Cf. NUC
pre-1956 imprints. Contains the first, second and third dialogues.; Signatures:
A-G8 H2 a-d8 e4.; Imperfect: signature d3 lacking.; Bound and filmed with STC
24786.5 following.; Reproduction of original in the British Library.
Copy from: British Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 1737:15a
Subjects: Demonology.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:21475122 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: The second part of the Demoniacke vvorlde, or worlde possessed with
diuels conteining three dialogues, 1. Of familiar diuels, 2. Of lunaticke
diuels, 3. Of the coniuring of diuels / translated out of French into English by
T.S. ...
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Stocker, Thomas,
Imprint: Imprinted at London : For Iohn Perin, and are to bee solde in Paules
churchyard, at the signe of the Angel,
Date:	1583
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24786.5
No. pages: [141] p.
Notes: A translation by Thomas Stocker of the second part of "Le monde Ã 
l'empire et le monde demoniacle fait par dialogues", by Pierre Viret--Cf. NUC
pre-1956 imprints. Contains the fourth, fifth and sixth dialogues.; Signatures:
A-H8 I6 (I5 printed H5).; Imperfect: pages cropped with slight loss of print;
copy at reel 1737:15b lacks signature I5.; Bound and filmed following STC 24785
at reel 1737:15b.; Reproduction of originals in Huntington Library and British
Library.
Copy from: Henry E. Huntington Library and Art Gallery
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 552:12 ; Early
English Books, 1475-1640 / 1737:15b
Subjects: Demonology.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:21475284 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: The vvorlde possessed with deuils conteinyng three dialogues. 1. Of the
Deuill let loose. 2. Of blacke deuils. 3. Of white deuils. And of the commyng of
Iesus Christe to iudgement, a verie necessarie and comfortable discourse for
these miserable and daungerous daies.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Chauncie, William.
Imprint: Imprinted at London : [By John Kingston] for Ihon Perin, and are to be
sold in Paules Churchyard at the signe of the Angell,
Date:	1583
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24786
No. pages: [176] p.
Notes: By Pierre Viret.; Translated by William Chauncie.; Issued with "The
second part of the demoniacke worlde" (London, 1583). The two parts together are
a translation of part 2 of: Le monde a l'empire et le monde demoniacle.;
Printer's name from STC.; Signatures: A-L.; Reproduction of the original in the
Henry E. Huntington Library and Art Gallery.
Copy from: Henry E. Huntington Library and Art Gallery
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 552:11
Subjects: Catholic Church -- Controversial literature -- Early works to 1800. ;
Demonology -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99854414 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: The cauteles, canon, and ceremonies, of the most blasphemous,
abhominable, and monstrous popish Masse Togither, the Masse intituled of the
body of Iesus Christ. Fully and wholy set downe, both in Latine, and Englishe,
the Latine faithfully taken out of the Masse booke after the romishe vse.
Imprinted at Lyons by Iohn Cambray, in the yeare a thowsand fiue hu[n]dred and
twenty, the title whereof hereafter ensueth on the next page. With certaine
annotations for the vnderstanding of the text, set forth by that godly and
learned minister in the Church of God Peter Viret, and translated out of French
into English by though. Sto. Gent.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: Stocker, Thomas,
Imprint: Imprinted at London : By Thomas Vautrollier for Andrewe Maunsell,
dwelling in Paules Churchyarde at the signe of the brasen Serpent,
Date:	1584
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24775
No. pages: [8], 156 [i.e. 256] p.
Notes: A translation of: Les cautÃ¨les et canon de la messe.; Translator's
dedication signed: Thomas Stocker.; P. 256 misnumbered 156.; Reproduction of the
original in Cambridge University Library.; Cropped; P8 lacking. Title page, p.
20-55, 236-243 from Bodleian Library copy filmed at end.
Copy from: Cambridge University Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 1588:02
Subjects: Mass -- Controversial literature -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99854353 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title: The schoole of beastes; intituled, the good housholder, or the
oeconomickes. Made dialogue-wise, by M. Peter Viret, translated out of French
into English, by I.R.
Author: Viret, Pierre,
Additional Author: I. B.,
Imprint: At London : Printed by Robert VValde-graue,
Date:	1585
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 24783
No. pages: [72] p.
Notes: A translation, by I.B., of Part 2 of: Viret, Pierre. Metamorphose
chrestienne.; Signatures: [A]-D E4.; Reproduction of the original in the Yale
University Library.
Copy from: Yale University Library
UMI Collection / reel number:	Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 944:07
Subjects: Domestic relations -- Early works to 1800. ; Households -- Early
works to 1800. ; Animals -- Anecdotes -- Early works to 1800.
Durable URL: 
http://gateway.proquest.com/openurl?ctx_ver=Z39.88-2003&res_id=xri:eebo&res_dat=
xriqil:res_ver=0.2&rft_id=xri:eebo:citation:99841114 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

> Much more study needs to be done on Viret's life and thought. He has quite a few works in English on the EEBO that haven't seen the light of day in centuries. Someone needs to retypeset them and publish them



Chris,

You're right! Those EEBO works look great, but I think they are probably just the tip of the iceberg.



> Despite ill health, Pierre preached *countless sermons* and wrote about *fifty books*.
> 
> Source


----------



## crhoades (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > Much more study needs to be done on Viret's life and thought. He has quite a few works in English on the EEBO that haven't seen the light of day in centuries. Someone needs to retypeset them and publish them
> ...



Would that a project like the Peter Martyr Vermigli one would be undertaken for Viret!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Would that a project like the Peter Martyr Vermigli one would be undertaken for Viret!



Funny you should mention that as I was listening to the Alan Parsons Project!


----------



## crhoades (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Now was Alan Parsons in Geneva or Zurich? Can't remember....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Cambridge, I think...



> In the Austin Powers movie _The Spy who Shagged Me_, Doctor Evil devised a laser, calling it "The Alan Parsons Project" after the "noted Cambridge physicist Dr. Parsons."


----------



## crhoades (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Cambridge, I think...
> 
> 
> ...



Here I go and think I had an excellent, informative post listing out the EEBO contents and you _had to_ show me up with this?!?! 

I'll stand down now...defeated...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Ooops, sorry for hijacking my own thread!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2006)

According to Chalcedon, 



> Jean-Marc Berthoud currently is participating in the project of the republication of the Works of Pierre Viret, XVIth century Reformer, collegue and friend of John Calvin.



and the World Congress of Families:



> Pierre Viret, _L'Instruction Chrétienne en la Loi et l''Évangile_, shortly to be republished for the first time since 1564 in five volumes by L'Age d'Homme in Lausanne


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2006)

From L'Age d'Homme (en translation pauvre):



> Pierre Viret/Christian Instruction! - Complete Works, vol. I
> Theology. Texts gathered by A. - L. Hofer. ISBN 2-8251-1416-2. 800 p., 90. -
> Pierre Viret (1511-1571) is the large reformer of Vaud, and one of the great figures of the Reform in general. Writer of great talent, it left a monument of theology, the Christian Instruction. This masterpiece gathering all the ideas and the visions of a large spiritual current, and translating them in many forms (apologue, dialogue, account) had never been republished since 1564! Here finally the beginning of a republication necessary and awaited, in ten volumes, by the care of Pasteur A.L. Hofer and of Association Pierre Viret.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2006)

Also from L'Age de Homme:



> Chrétienté occidentale
> BERTHOUD Jean-Marc • DES ACTES DE L'EGLISE
> 
> 15.00 EUR
> ...


----------

